# clear fork reports?



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

anyone know if muskie are getting caught at clear fork right now? im prolly going after my 1st muskie on sunday and so far everyones told me to cast along the weed edges. any more advice?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I went a few weeks ago. We saw one being caught, I lost one and we had 2 follow-ups. All by casting. They're out there.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

A buddy & I went up last Satuday 5/15. Saw plenty of fish and caught three. Saw most fish and caught the first two pictured on glide baits. The last fish was caught in the evening on a topwater. All fish came out of weeds.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

NICE FISH! That bottom one looks like the one that got away from me!?!


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

you werent in a crestliner were you? If so I was in the 14 foot crestliner with two friends, son father and son (I think that is us actually in the back ground of the pic on top). I am giong back out this coming wednesday all day I hope hope. by the way NICE FISH there wasnt a white and orange crank bait in the mouth of one of those were there.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice fish.. Well Done.

Wow, you mean that fish actually hit a topwater and got a hook into it!? 
Last Thurs & Fri I had two vicious hits on topwater at Leesville but didn't get a hook into em.

I was using a Jackpot.... Care to mention what you were using?
I plan on adding a trailor hook to my jackpot...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice thick fish there BITE....great markings on the first two. Good Job!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice fish George! You plan on heading to LSC/DR this year for the opener? I'll be there, hopefully catching the fish this year rather than netting them. Haha.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.

Jim - I'll deffinetly be there for the opener! I've already started the countdown.


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey BITE ME, PM sent, gimme a call on my cell if you can--I'll be up on LSC on WED.&THU---Thanx


----------

